# NT Comparison of the Bible Versions Before, During And After The Reformation



## JM (Sep 10, 2008)

You can download the file from the GenevaBible.org website: 

http://www.genevabible.org/files/Geneva_Bible/6_Version_Comparison.pdf

Here is the list of Bible Versions in this comparison:

(w) Wycliffe 1382 - blue

(p) Purvey-Wycliffe 1395 - light blue

(t) Tyndale with 1534 variants and [1526 variants] - green

(g) Geneva 1599 - indigo (from the www.genevabible. org website) 

(k) King James 1611 to 1769 - black


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 11, 2008)

JM said:


> You can download the file from the GenevaBible.org website:
> 
> http://www.genevabible.org/files/Geneva_Bible/6_Version_Comparison.pdf
> 
> ...



Good Resource!

Was the guy who wrote it a Christian? I ask because I noticed he uses C.E. instead of A.D.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 11, 2008)

Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2008)

That is definitely a useful resource. 

There is also the English Hexapla:

Links and Downloads Manager - Translations & Manuscripts - English Hexapla - The PuritanBoard


----------

